# Updated spoiler tags!



## masterofthebass (Sep 13, 2009)

I just updated the spoiler tags to use javascript (too bad if you have it off)



Spoiler



look at me!


----------



## Logan (Sep 13, 2009)

Spoiler



nice! although I still like to do this.






Spoiler



v


Spoiler



Hahahaha this is cool.


^







Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



If you're reading this, you have no life.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> nice! although I still like to do this.



too bad that doesn't work if your background isn't white.


----------



## Logan (Sep 13, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



True.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cool. I like it, although I don't use spoilers very often.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i have no life.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 13, 2009)

Logan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. What a disappointing spoiler.


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2009)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



lol wtf


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 13, 2009)

Spoiler



YAY! Finally


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 13, 2009)

Spoiler



Thanks Dan!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 13, 2009)

Is it possible to not allow nested spoilers? There's really no reason for allowing so many of them...maybe 2 spoilers nested is okay, but 20 is stupid.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 13, 2009)

Spoiler



How do you use spoilers???


----------



## fundash (Sep 13, 2009)

Spoiler



i think you do something like (spoiler)your meassage(/spoiler) if i'm wrong, then this is not a spoiler...


Spoiler



yup, its just [SPOILEER] and then [/SPOILEER] (without the double e)


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 13, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Is it possible to not allow nested spoilers? There's really no reason for allowing so many of them...maybe 2 spoilers nested is okay, but 20 is stupid.



I'm not sure how to go about that. That is a hardcoded tag issue, where as creating the tag is a little easier. Hopefully people won't go overboard with it, as their 'message' probably won't be read by most.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



If you are reading this, you really have no life, and should hang yourself.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 13, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Hopefully people won't go overboard with it, as their 'message' probably won't be read by most.





ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## fundash (Sep 13, 2009)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, i have no life, i went all the way to where it says spoiler test...i pity myself...


----------



## shelley (Sep 13, 2009)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Noobs. If you haven't figured it out yet, quoting the post will let you read this faster.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 13, 2009)

shelley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did figure it out.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2009)

There is a hidden message and it's not "binary trees rock".


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock














Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock

















Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock














Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock




















Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock














Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock

















Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock














Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock























Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock














Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock

















Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock














Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock




















Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock














Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock

















Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock














Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock











Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock








Spoiler






Spoiler



binary trees rock





Spoiler



binary trees rock


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2009)

But then people are bound to do something like this:



Spoiler



hello, there


Spoiler



this should be highlighted


----------



## Logan (Sep 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> There is a hidden message and it's not "binary trees rock".
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



:fp I know I do qqwref. 

/me goes into corner and slits throat.


----------



## fundash (Sep 13, 2009)

The secret message is: 



Spoiler



YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS



There, the spoiler has been properly used at least once...


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 13, 2009)

Binary trees do indeed rock.

One thing: how come the spoiler icon doesn't say "hide" when the spoiler is opened? I could swear other forums I'm on do that.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> There is a hidden message and it's not "binary trees rock".
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i found it!


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 13, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > There is a hidden message and it's not "binary trees rock".
> ...



Me too, I still can't believe it's:



Spoiler



YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS. That was a let down... I was hoping it was how to easily memorize all of god's algorithms in one day or something like that. >*sigh*<


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> There is a hidden message and it's not "binary trees rock".
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



It's true, I do.


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 14, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to not allow nested spoilers? There's really no reason for allowing so many of them...maybe 2 spoilers nested is okay, but 20 is stupid.
> ...





Spoiler



Something like this maybe?

```
preg_replace(array(1 => '/([[i]spoiler[/i]]){3,}/i', 2 => '/([\/spoiler]){3,}/i'), array(1 => "[[i]spoiler[/i]]", 2 => "[/[i]spoiler[/i]]"), $message);
```
And is there a way to escape tags?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 16, 2009)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



 100 spoilers


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

Logan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE NO LIFE


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 100 spoilers


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > There is a hidden message and it's not "binary trees rock".
> ...


YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

im just figuring these out by pressing quote. it shows the spoiler's insides


----------



## Carrot (Sep 16, 2009)

Logan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess you are right....


----------

